# Looking for a fishing partner in Santa fe



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wanting to do some bay fishing. I am off every Sunday and every other Monday. I can't fish every week but sure would like to. I have more tackle than I need. I fish with arties or live bait what ever is working best. I will pull my weight with expenses and maintence on boat. Its not fun fishing by yourself and only being able to go to just so few places. I have references if you want to check on me. Please call or text Rusty at 409-457-6149


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Rusty has my endorsement. A very good fisherman to hang around.:cheers:


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Vick.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I dont live in santa fe is that ok?? pm sent


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Fishing I will call you tomorrow evening.


----------

